# AnyJet



## IMadeThisShirt (Mar 19, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with the AnyJet 200? Other than it is assembled abroad can anyone explain why it is priced so much lower than comparable printers.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Paul,

I don't have any experience on this dtg printer nor have I seen it in person. However, I do talk to a lot of the dtg manufacturers in the United States and most of them will agree that the most expensive part of a dtg printer is labor side to put it together and more importantly, to support it. I have no clue what level of support comes with this printer. However, I don't really know any printer that can be successfully operated without any support from the manufacturer unless you build it yourself (which means you are the manufacturer). Although a printer might be cheaper than the rest, there are definitely more things to look at just the price in my opinion. You will also need to think about getting replacement parts as well and probably don't want to have to go abroad to get them every time.

Good luck with your research and let us know what you learn about this printer.

Mark


----------

